# Mew mini and trailer



## justin (May 14, 2010)

New equipment .


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Wheww I'm diggin that! What's the max depth,,,,realistically.
Looks like it should go easy 9 foot.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Epox said:


> Wheww I'm diggin that! What's the max depth,,,,realistically.
> Looks like it should go easy 9 foot.


11'3" 9850lb .


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

justin said:


> 11'3" 9850lb .


Which means you can get 12'3" with a good lean in :thumbsup:

I like Cats...you should post it to Widder's thread :yes:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice:thumbup:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Me and my Kubota might have to come down there and scrape the jobsite with you and your Cat's butt, then whup it for not getting clear to the edges.

JK, LOL! Nice unit. Enjoy it and make some money with it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

justin said:


> 11'3" 9850lb .


Pics can be deceiving. It doesn't look that big. 

Nice rig.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

justin said:


> New equipment .


What kinda truck u got pulling that?

Nice cat by the way- that thing will last you forever :thumbsup: 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Easy to get lost in the drawl to the excavator, but that trailer is nice!


----------

